
Anxiety Is the Dizziness of Freedom – Ted Chiang - barnabask
https://onezero.medium.com/anxiety-is-the-dizziness-of-freedom-b5ab45cae2a5
======
hazz99
“Anxiety is the dizziness of freedom” is a quote from the Danish philosopher
Søren Kierkegaard. Would recommend looking at their works!

